#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  1petros papers to all in the forum

## ginozky

dear all today i will post 5 paprs with the next id thank you to my friend gunjesh.

12627
23733
71375
105068 
138852

LINK



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

REGARDSSee More: 1petros papers to all in the forum

----------


## sattarshnait

Thanks A Lot

----------


## azharms

Thanks

----------


## ginozky

your welcome dear friends  i like to share with educational purposes

----------


## farshad_process

Hello friends,
I need this article from onepetro. could you plz give me the direct download link?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

